# Kel-Tec SU-16



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone here have experience with Kel-Tec's SU-16 rifles, specifically the "C" model?

Before you answer, consider my intended use. I'm looking for a rifle that is as compact as possible, reasonbly cheap, short to medium range, that I can carry in the truck or on a four wheeler. I'm strictly looking to shoot at the occasional coyote or other varmit, and I do not intend to use this for personal defence. I'm open to discussion or suggestions on other rifles, if you think they fit the bill for what I'm looking for.


----------

